# Clitheroe 4bbb Sunday 30th March Â£15



## Qwerty (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone fancy joining me for this at the end of March?  I think its the same comp' and same weekend that a few of us played last year just after all the snow 
Pretty reasonable at Â£15 :fore:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Anyone fancy joining me for this at the end of March?  I think its the same comp' and same weekend that a few of us played last year just after all the snow 
Pretty reasonable at Â£15 :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that the date birchy was looking at for the kok regionals?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mothers day too I believe.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2013)

Im game mate if the K-o-k doesnt turn out to be that day :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im game mate if the K-o-k doesnt turn out to be that day :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate :thup:  I forgot about the KOK. If it doesn't happen on that date I'll sign us up.
We're Current Favorites I think..   Saying that Theres only about 6 other pairs signed up at the moment.


----------



## Junior (Dec 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good stuff mate :thup:  I forgot about the KOK. If it doesn't happen on that date I'll sign us up.
We're Current Favorites I think..   Saying that Theres only about 6 other pairs signed up at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be up for this if K.O.K happens to be a different date.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2013)

Junior said:



			I'll be up for this if K.O.K happens to be a different date.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:

We might not be Favorites any more Scott


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			:thup::thup:

We might not be Favorites any more Scott 

Click to expand...

He hasnt got a partner yet :thup:

Really enjoyed it there last year, lovely views with snow on the hills and pretty much everywhere bar on the course


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			He hasnt got a partner yet :thup:

Really enjoyed it there last year, lovely views with snow on the hills and pretty much everywhere bar on the course 

Click to expand...

They've a bar on the course - book me in.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			They've a bar on the course - book me in.

Click to expand...

Wow wow wow hold it right there. You will be turning up in a football shirt next you great yobbo


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Wow wow wow hold it right there. You will be turning up in a football shirt next you great yobbo 

Click to expand...

My first 3 years of playing golf were footy shirt, Trackieeeeeeeees and traineeeeeeeeees. Lar!

Even topless in the summer.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			My first 3 years of playing golf were footy shirt, Trackieeeeeeeees and traineeeeeeeeees. Lar!

Even topless in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a guy playing in speedos and nowt else bar a can of Stella on Kirkby Muni once!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I saw a guy playing in speedos and nowt else bar a can of Stella on Kirkby Muni once!
		
Click to expand...

That was my mam!


----------



## thepodgster (Dec 23, 2013)

Might have to see if Scouser is free for this one and take you all to the cleaners!!!!!

Shame there are no footy tops allowed at this course :-(


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 23, 2013)

Might be up for this if the date doesn't clash with KOK. I do appreciate that my record as a doubles partner is pretty woeful, but I promise to try my best to finish this one...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2014)

Are we avin this then chaps? Looks like the KOK wont clash :thup:

We need to do a Pleasington open as well so we can go the cross Dressers arms again :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Are we avin this then chaps? Looks like the KOK wont clash :thup:

We need to do a Pleasington open as well so we can go the cross Dressers arms again :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Go on then.. As long as the tee time is after 12.. I'm working on the Saturday night..


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Are we avin this then chaps? Looks like the KOK wont clash :thup:

We need to do a Pleasington open as well so we can go the cross Dressers arms again :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Still up for It mate, shall I sign me & thee up ??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll be a potential reserve, or team up with someone late on in the next few weeks.

Our Spurs game is down as the Saturday,but sky haven't picked their March game yet, so subject to change.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Still up for It mate, shall I sign me & thee up ??
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this! Head in the clouds 

Yeah go for it pal, I will square you up when I see you next.

I think Junior and Bluewolf are game too by look of thread so we should have a four. Just see what time suits, I should be good for whatever.

LB is on reserve until sky pull their finger out!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Just seen this! Head in the clouds 

Yeah go for it pal, I will square you up when I see you next.

I think Junior and Bluewolf are game too by look of thread so we should have a four. Just see what time suits, I should be good for whatever.

LB is on reserve until sky pull their finger out! 

Click to expand...

Gonna have to pull my name off this one fella. I've just realized that it's Mother's Day, and if I want my knackers to remain attached to my groin area I'd probably better not disappear for the majority of the day... Sorry lads..


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Gonna have to pull my name off this one fella. I've just realized that it's Mother's Day, and if I want my knackers to remain attached to my groin area I'd probably better not disappear for the majority of the day... Sorry lads..
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a bit brave of you 

No problem :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I thought it was a bit brave of you 

No problem :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will officially be a member of the new track on Thursday mate. You're gonna have to pop down for 18.. I'll even let you rent a buggy seeing as you don't like walking too far...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Will officially be a member of the new track on Thursday mate. You're gonna have to pop down for 18.. I'll even let you rent a buggy seeing as you don't like walking too far...

Click to expand...

Cheeky bugger   Sounds cracking mate :thup:

Im in full on healthy mode now to get back down to my fighting weight for the new season so will be carrying at least until medal season :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Cheeky bugger   Sounds cracking mate :thup:

Im in full on healthy mode now to get back down to my fighting weight for the new season so will be carrying at least until medal season :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate... I'll be like a racing snake by the time the NWOOM starts if I play my track a few times a week...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Nice one mate... I'll be like a racing snake by the time the NWOOM starts if I play my track a few times a week...
		
Click to expand...

Dead right pal, that's a lovely test up there of skill and fitness . I will be interested to see if any scores collapse in comps late on when you start playing competitive there.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Will officially be a member of the new track on Thursday mate. You're gonna have to pop down for 18.. I'll even let you rent a buggy seeing as you don't like walking too far...

Click to expand...

Where are you joining?

Dave!!Dave!! still makes me chuckle when I see your sig.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Dead right pal, that's a lovely test up there of skill and fitness . I will be interested to see if any scores collapse in comps late on when you start playing competitive there.
		
Click to expand...

The scores aren't the only thing that'll collapse mate. I've had to get a ventolin inhaler from ASDA just to play 18....



Marshy77 said:



			Where are you joining?

Dave!!Dave!! still makes me chuckle when I see your sig.
		
Click to expand...

Joining Houghwood mate. Only 15 minutes away from me, but it's built on the side of a hill and it's a BIT of a trek..
Have you joined anywhere yet?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			The scores aren't the only thing that'll collapse mate. I've had to get a ventolin inhaler from ASDA just to play 18....



Joining Houghwood mate. Only 15 minutes away from me, but it's built on the side of a hill and it's a BIT of a trek..
Have you joined anywhere yet?
		
Click to expand...

No not yet, going to see how Bradford (not p**s taking needed) go on over the next season and decide what to do. Only problem is my little girl is well into going now so it may need to wait or get a 5 day membership and play during the week.


----------

